# Spectators



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

A friend is showing her cats this weekend and has invited us to go along so that we can get a taste of showing. Can someone tell me what to expect? Is it ok for people just to go along and spectate?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Louise easy one to answer.....yes . As a spectator you will be allowed into the show hall once it re-opens to exhibitors and public alike , this is usually about 12.30 - 1pm, then you can have a wander around the hall and see all the cats in their pens, have a chat to their owners, and you can also see the judges judging the misc classes, then usually about 4pm you can watch them judging the best in show cats which is usually judged infront of the show managers area.There are also lots of trade stalls to have a look around too where you can buy most cat related things, food, litter, carry crates, toys etc. im sure you will enjoy your show day best wishes.........Chris


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Chris! 

I'm really looking forward to going. 

I'll take lots of cash with me too


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

LouiseH said:


> Thanks Chris!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to going.
> 
> I'll take lots of cash with me too


Im sure you will enjoy the day........good luck and please let us know what you think ........Chris


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Louise,

As Chris says, spectators are welcome and as someone who does show their cats, I just want to say that I really enjoy the afternoon at the shows when people come along just to see the cats, especially when they stop to have a chat about mine  As we are all cat mad you will find most exhibitors are more than happy to chat about their cats & breed. Nearly everyone at the shows is welcoming and friendly.

Hopefully some who come along to see us will decided to join us and show their cats.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, the show was last weekend and both my husband and I really enjoyed it. We expected to be there for an hour, to say hi to Anne and look at all the cats but we stayed for around 4 or 5 hours right until the end. We watched the final judgements and it was fascinating. I just wish I could keep up with what was going on.

Anne's cats won lots of rosettes and so did those that she has bred and now belong to other breeders 

One thing that I loved more than everything is the way that everyone is so supportive of each other and so friendly. In anything that involves competition it can quite often be a little bitchy and backstabbing but there was none of that going on. 

Anne is trying to encourage me to get into showing (although I haven't got a cat that I could show at the moment  ) and I really would love it although I don't know how people can travel around so much! 

I honestly admire all of you who show your cats (and dogs). Its obviously highly rewarding and exciting but at the same time so tiring.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Louise im so please that you both had such a super day at the show, and this is how a lot of exhibitors get started by just visiting a show and chatting to others there. It really is a great day out and as you stated the worse part is the travelling , we have met and made so many very good friends from attending shows, When Sue ( my wife ) first started to show i thought OMG as Sue doesnt drive i thought im going to be suck in a hall with all those howling cats all day lol, but i caught the bug, now i cant wait for each show to come around. One matter i would comment on is you said how nice everyone was lol well yes, but you wernt exhibiting lol, there is a minority out there in most breeds that hate to see there cat beaten by another and sometimes there can be a lot of backstabbing , my advice is to ignore it , smile at those who are being bitchy and enjoy your day, at the end of the day if you get a 1st or dont even get placed just remember YOU always take home the best cat at the end of the day. I hope you give it all some thought and go on to show a cat yourself and should you ever need any help or advice then please just drop us a message......best wishes.........Chris.


----------

